# New duck and goose recipe



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried something new with a bunch of my waterfowl meat. Mixed with some ground pork fat, pink curing salt, kosher salt, course ground black pepper, ground mustard, brown sugar, lime juice and orange juice. Then did half the batch with jalapeño added as well. 

Stuffed in sausage casings and then smoked for about 8 hours. Let cool, and cut into small snack sized sticks. 

I’m very pleased with the results, and these will make killer grab and go snacks for the blind bag. Now that I have a system kind of figured out I think I’ll be doing more of this in the future.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great Jeremy. 

You can make them also without using the casing. I prefer mine without the casing. A little easier to bit into.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good boys!!


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

gander311 said:


> I tried something new with a bunch of my waterfowl meat. Mixed with some ground pork fat, pink curing salt, kosher salt, course ground black pepper, ground mustard, brown sugar, lime juice and orange juice. Then did half the batch with jalapeño added as well.
> 
> Stuffed in sausage casings and then smoked for about 8 hours. Let cool, and cut into small snack sized sticks.
> 
> I’m very pleased with the results, and these will make killer grab and go snacks for the blind bag. Now that I have a system kind of figured out I think I’ll be doing more of this in the future.


Awesome and Good looking!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

gander311 said:


> I tried something new with a bunch of my waterfowl meat. Mixed with some ground pork fat, pink curing salt, kosher salt, course ground black pepper, ground mustard, brown sugar, lime juice and orange juice. Then did half the batch with jalapeño added as well.
> 
> Stuffed in sausage casings and then smoked for about 8 hours. Let cool, and cut into small snack sized sticks.
> 
> I’m very pleased with the results, and these will make killer grab and go snacks for the blind bag. Now that I have a system kind of figured out I think I’ll be doing more of this in the future.


You SHOULD be proud; ya done good. 👍 

I use the Hi Mountain Jerky Cure & Seasoning products to make the uncased sticks & ribbons with a lot of different game meat including pheasant - my favorite. I mostly make hard salami out of duck/goose meat and it makes great sandwiches and snacks for any outdoor activity.

And just in case you haven't tried it yet, ground duck/goose flesh is an excellent meat source for your favorite chili or taco recipe and when mixed half & half with Jimmy Deans HOT breakfast sausage will make some of the best meat loaf you've every eaten, especially when it is cooked in a smoker.


----------

